# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  رخ دادن خــطا در ثبت نام

## nilofar76

ســــــلام بچه ها..!

کسانی که ثبتنام کردن یه سوال دارم..؟؟

میشه خطا بزنه؟

یعنی همون اولش؟

----------


## mhnz

الان برا منم خطا داددددددددد  :Yahoo (19):

----------


## mhnz

همون اووولششششششششششش :Yahoo (19):

----------


## nilofar76

عه پس تا فردا باز میشه؟

----------


## mhnz

> عه پس تا فردا باز میشه؟



نمیدونم :Yahoo (19): 
یکی دیگه هم توو ی تاپیک دیگه گف که خطا داده !  :Yahoo (21):  
این که نشد وضع! :Yahoo (17):

----------


## nilofar76

پوووووووووووووف خداکنه تا فردا باز بشه

مرسی 
ممنونم
فعلن

----------


## zelzele

چرا زمانی که سریال رو وارد میکنم و تایید میزنم . صفحه بعد مینویسه خطایی رخ داده است ؟

----------


## 0M0HamMad0

دوستان زبان کیبرد رو چک کنید . اگه درست بود احتمالا یه اسپیسی چیزی اضافه میزنید!

----------


## zelzele

> نمیدونم
> یکی دیگه هم توو ی تاپیک دیگه گف که خطا داده !  
> این که نشد وضع!


درست شد از شما ؟

----------


## elm10

بله خطا میده

----------


## mhnz

> درست شد از شما ؟


نه همونطوریه :Yahoo (2): 

حالا که واسه چند نفر اینطوریه مشکل از سایته دیگه :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mhnz

> پوووووووووووووف خداکنه تا فردا باز بشه
> 
> مرسی 
> ممنونم
> فعلن



خدا کنه  :Yahoo (2): 

فهلا  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Dj.ALI

من هنوز طرف ثبت نامم نرفتم..چهارشنبه راس ساعت 11شب میرم برای ثبت نام :Yahoo (4):

----------


## m.javvi

> من هنوز طرف ثبت نامم نرفتم..چهارشنبه راس ساعت 11شب میرم برای ثبت نام


سلام
من هم از ساعت 7 تا الان همون صفحه ی اول میزنه
خطایی رخ داده است !!
برای شما هم همینه ؟؟؟

----------


## Dj.ALI

> سلام
> من هم از ساعت 7 تا الان همون صفحه ی اول میزنه
> خطایی رخ داده است !!
> برای شما هم همینه ؟؟؟


من اصلا هنوز به صفحه ی اولم وارد نشدم :Yahoo (4): هنوز فرم دفترچه رو هم پر نکردم..حوصلم نشده هنو :Yahoo (15):

----------


## Aguila Roja

اقا خطا میزنه !!!!
شانسو ببین

----------


## Aguila Roja

حتی پیام خرید سریال هم برای من نیومده

----------


## m.javvi

عجیب !!!!
کی درست میشه؟؟؟
کسی به سازمان سنجش زنگ نزده خبر بگیره؟؟؟

----------


## Fawzi

*وای خداروشکر
من ف کردم من کاری کردم سنجش باهام کنار نمیاد ...
احتمالا همه هجوم بردن سنجش هنگیده 
**خب نکنید این کارو ...من کار داشتم نتونسم ثبت نام کنم شما چرا !!!* :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Fawzi

> ســــــلام بچه ها..!
> 
> کسانی که ثبتنام کردن یه سوال دارم..؟؟
> 
> میشه خطا بزنه؟
> 
> یعنی همون اولش؟


جیگر مرسی پست گذاردی خداروشکر امروز روز اخر ثبتنام نیست والا من می مُِِلدم  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## m.javvi

> *وای خداروشکر
> من ف کردم من کاری کردم سنجش باهام کنار نمیاد ...
> احتمالا همه هجوم بردن سنجش هنگیده 
> **خب نکنید این کارو ...من کار داشتم نتونسم ثبت نام کنم شما چرا !!!*


ف کردی؟؟؟
یعنی فکر کردی؟؟
یا کار دیگه ای کردی شیطون ؟

----------


## ahmad098

ینی سنجش امسال ترکوند با این ثبت نامش !!! اون از فامیلا که اشتباه میزد اون از نمره ها ، حالا هم کلا خطا میده !!  :Yahoo (77):

----------


## PUZZLE

وای من از ظهر تا حالا دارم سریال 12 رقمی و کد امنیتی وارد میکنم
اگه نشه ثبت نام کنم چی!!!!!!
دارم از استرس میمیرم بخدا

----------


## Aguila Roja

> وای من از ظهر تا حالا دارم سریال 12 رقمی و کد امنیتی وارد میکنم
> اگه نشه ثبت نام کنم چی!!!!!!
> دارم از استرس میمیرم بخدا


برای شمت پیام خرید اومده

----------


## PUZZLE

بله من کارت اعتباری خریدم بهم ی شماره سریال 12 رقمی داد که تو صفحه اول واردش میکنم پیام خطا میاد

----------


## EhsanD

دوستان بعد وارد کردن کد دوازده رقمی و کد امنیتی خطا میده 
وااااایییی

----------


## BrokenHeart

منم می خوام ویرایش کنم ولی نمی شه می نویسه خطایی رخ داده است !!!
خدا بگم چی کارشون نکنه با این سیستمشون .

----------


## sinasina

بچه ها تو رو خدا جواب من را بدهید من در جریان تایید کد سوابق تحصیلی پیش دانشگاهی  نبودم و تازه امروز دوشنبه 26 بهمن تایید کردم در سایت آموزش  و پرورش و کد دیپلم را تایید کرده بودم قبلا آیا من می تونم ثبت نام کنک برای کنکور تو رو خدا جواب بدبد

----------


## Taha19

سلام بچه ها ی سوال واجب واجب زود جواب بدین ممننون دوستون دارم ........
           با توجه ب اینکه کد دانش آموزی دو هسش یعنی هم سوم هم پیش دانشگاهی ...شما کدوم کد رو میدین تو ثبت نام ؟؟؟کد دانش آموزی سال سوم یا کد دانش اموزی سال پیش دانشگاهی؟؟؟؟ :Yahoo (68):

----------


## Catman

> وای من از ظهر تا حالا دارم سریال 12 رقمی و کد امنیتی وارد میکنم
> اگه نشه ثبت نام کنم چی!!!!!!
> دارم از استرس میمیرم بخدا


تا چهارشنبه وقت دارین فعلا باید تلاش کرد برای منم همین مشکل ایجاد شده

----------


## Taha19

> تا چهارشنبه وقت دارین فعلا باید تلاش کرد برای منم همین مشکل ایجاد شده


برادر شما کدام کد رو وارد کردین کد دانشآموزی سوم یا پیش؟؟؟

----------


## Taha19

کسی نیس؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## elm10

> سلام بچه ها ی سوال واجب واجب زود جواب بدین ممننون دوستون دارم ........
>            با توجه ب اینکه کد دانش آموزی دو هسش یعنی هم سوم هم پیش دانشگاهی ...شما کدوم کد رو میدین تو ثبت نام ؟؟؟کد دانش آموزی سال سوم یا کد دانش اموزی سال پیش دانشگاهی؟؟؟؟


دوست عزیز اول ثبت نام دو تا ستون هست یکی دیپلم یکی پیش دانشگاهی . تو هر دو تا ستون کد دانش اموزی همون سال اخذ مدرک رو میخوان. با توجه با اطلاعات سامانه dipcode.medu.ir کد دانش اموزی مربوط به هر مدرک رو وارد کنید.
اگر در صفحات بعدی هم کد دانش اموزی میخواد، به نظرم بهتره کد دانش اموزی مربوط به مدرک دیپلم رو وارد کنید چون اصل کاری اونه.

----------


## Taha19

> دوست عزیز اول ثبت نام دو تا ستون هست یکی دیپلم یکی پیش دانشگاهی . تو هر دو تا ستون کد دانش اموزی همون سال اخذ مدرک رو میخوان. با توجه با اطلاعات سامانه dipcode.medu.ir کد دانش اموزی مربوط به هر مدرک رو وارد کنید.
> اگر در صفحات بعدی هم کد دانش اموزی میخواد، به نظرم بهتره کد دانش اموزی مربوط به مدرک دیپلم رو وارد کنید چون اصل کاری اونه.


برادر تو ردیف 14 نوشته کد دانش آموزی .... خب منظور کدوم ساله ؟؟؟

----------


## Catman

> برادر شما کدام کد رو وارد کردین کد دانشآموزی سوم یا پیش؟؟؟


همون اول خطا میده (زمانیکه سریال کارت رو وارد میکنین)

----------


## hosein.23

درس نشد؟؟؟؟؟ خدا از صبح چهل دفه امتحان کردم همش ارور میده بیشرف اعصابمو خورد کرد

----------


## terme1

:Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (12):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (101):  :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (79):  :Yahoo (79):  چه کنیم حالا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## maryam.23

واسه منم میزنه خطایی رخ داده است !! مهم نیست اصلا واسم  :Yahoo (5):  آخرش سیستم درست میشه

----------


## f3_d_m

منم بعد وارد کرذن سریال ثبت نام با پیغام خطایی رخ داده است مواجه میشم فک کردم سریالم مشکل داره میخواستم یکی دیگه بخرم

----------


## hosein.23

باز امتحان کردم،نشد خدایا این کنکور دهن مارو سرویس کرد آه من مظلوم دامنتونو میگیره مفتخورای سازمان سنجش :Yahoo (101):

----------


## m.javvi

تا حالا که درست نشده !!

----------


## Sara.

مال منم همینطوریه
مینیویسه خطایی رخ داده است...
چی کار کنیم حالا؟

----------


## m.d.75

واسه منم خطا میده 

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk

----------


## m.d.75

فک کنم تاثیر معدل رو برداشتن سایت،از خوشحالی هنگیده

Sent from my GT-I9300I using Tapatalk

----------


## Enigma

لعنتی پس واسه چی پول میگیری 
اسگل شدیم به خدا. :Yahoo (75):

----------


## milad1376

من همین الان با موزیلا رفتم تونستم ثبت نام کنم با کروم و اکسپلورر خطا می داد

----------


## f3_d_m

درست شده من ثبت نام کردم با کروم هم ثبت نام کردم

----------


## _AHMADreza_

> ســــــلام بچه ها..!
> 
> کسانی که ثبتنام کردن یه سوال دارم..؟؟
> 
> میشه خطا بزنه؟
> 
> یعنی همون اولش؟




برای همین توصیه میکنند همون روزهای اول ثبت نام کنید تا به ترافیک نخورید..

----------


## T!G3R

سلام دوستان
گویا سایت دچار مشکل شده بود و الان اون مشکل برطرف شده و میتونید ثبت نام کنید
موفق باشید  :Yahoo (3):

----------

